# B and M spices



## markuk (Nov 18, 2013)

bandm.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 18, 2013








Picked these up the other day from B&M. All sorts of cooking bits there you don't always see

The BBQ'D has some really nice stuff including brown sugar cumin and mustard.  handy for a quick top up twist


----------



## markuk (Nov 18, 2013)

B and M Website 

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Mark.  Got the website saved.  Just FYI; if I understand the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  correctly, we are not allowed to post a link to another website who is not a sponsor of SMF.  Hey; it is a business for Jeff so that rule is understandable.  You want advertising on a site with this many members; become a sponsor.  I'd tell 'em the same.  IF a link is the only way to answer a question or offer help then the rule will ( as I understand it ) not be applied to that post.  Now if I am correct, and I was a moderator I'd have to delete that link.  So if you see a link deleted, that's why.  BUT I'm not a moderator, I did pass on the info as I feel a Group Leader should, AND I have the website saved in favuorites before a moderator saw it and deleted it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for sharing Mark.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay thanks.   Will bear that. in mind


----------

